# Bu adam neden böyle yapmaktadır öğrenesin, demiş.



## FlyingBird

Bu adam neden böyle yapmaktadır *öğrenesin*, demiş.

İ understand whole sentence perfect except 'öğrenesin'.
İ know perfectly what 'öğren*sin*' mean but 'öğren*e*sin'?


----------



## NErsoz

"-e/a" in the grammar of Turkish is suffix that be optative mood. 
In this sentence, The difference of "öğrenesin and öğrensin" completely changes the meaning of the sentence. 

If used "öğrenesin", In this sentence, It means;
"You learn about it." (A person who says this sentence, wants you to learn)

If used "öğrensin", In this sentence, It means;
He or she (Different people, but only one person) learns about it. (A person who says this sentence, wants him or her to learn)


----------



## FlyingBird

NErsoz said:


> If used "öğrenesin", In this sentence, It means;
> "You learn about it." (A person who says this sentence, wants you to learn)


But also if he said 'öğren' he would want me to learn.

Bunu öğren=learn that

sorry but i don't see any difference from your example.


----------



## NErsoz

FlyingBird said:


> But also if he said 'öğren' he would want me to learn.
> 
> Bunu öğren=learn that
> 
> sorry but i don't see any difference from your example.



Yes, You're right, but there is a difference between "öğren" and "öğrenesin".

Öğrenesin = Request
Öğren = Imperative


----------



## NErsoz

Also there is:

We don't say; "Sen öğrensin"(It's meaningless), 
We say "Sen öğrenesin" or "Sen öğren"


----------



## FlyingBird

NErsoz said:


> Also there is:
> 
> We don't say; "Sen öğrensin"(It's meaningless),
> We say "Sen öğrenesin" or "Sen öğren"


Thank you, i know what öğrensin mean and when to use it. But i don't understand 'öğren*esin*' 

Do you know any link where i can read more explanations about that and rules cause i heard it for first time?


----------



## Rallino

It's called subjunctive: 
öğreneyim
öğrenesin
öğrene
öğrenelim
öğrenesiniz
öğreneler

This tense has largely become obsolete. If used alone, it usually means _should_: öğrenesin = you should learn.
However, it sounds archaic to my ears.


----------



## Black4blue

*Öğreneyim - let me learn 
Öğrenesin - you, learn / May you learn?
Öğrene - May he/she learn?
Öğrenelim - let's learn
Öğrenesiniz - you, learn (plural) / May you learn?
Öğreneler - May them learn?*

In this mood, 1st singular and plural forms are often used. 2nd and 3rd persons are less common. Because 1st persons (singular and plural) supply the non-existing 1st persons in imperative mood. 

Hope this can help.


----------



## NErsoz

Unfortunately, I don't know any on Internet. 

Türkçe açıklama yapıyorum. Gerekirse İngilizce de yazabilirim.

Öğrenesin/Yapasın/Gidesin/İçesin de olduğu gibi, eylemlerdeki -e/-a ekleri eyleme istek(dilek) anlamı katar. Kullanılmazsa eylem biraz daha zorunluluk anlamı içerir. 
Ayrı olarak, ilk cevabımda belirttiğim gibi cümlede kullanıldığı yere göre farklı şahısları belirtebilir:

Ben öğreneyim
Sen öğrenesin
O öğrene
Biz öğrenelim
Siz öğrenesiniz
Onlar öğreneler.

Imperative Form'un Ben ve Biz için çekimlenmiş hali yoktur.

Ben -
Sen öğren
O öğrensin
Biz - 
Siz öğrenin/öğreniniz
Onlar öğrensinler

Senin cümlene gelelim:

*Bu adam neden böyle yapmaktadır öğrenesin*, demiş.
Bu adam neden böyle yapmaktadır sen öğrenesin.  (Request)
Bu adam neden böyle yapmaktadır sen öğren.  (Imperative)
Bu adam neden böyle yapmaktadır o öğrene.  (Request)
Bu adam neden böyle yapmaktadır o öğrensin.  (Imperative)
Bu adam neden böyle yapmaktadır sen öğrensin. 
Bu adam neden böyle yapmaktadır o öğrenesin. 

Görüldüğü üzere öznelerde farklılık meydana geliyor. Bu cümlede "O öğrenesin" ve "Sen öğrensin" yanlıştır.

Başka örnek:

O öğrene diye ona uzun süre ders anlattı. True (Request meaning)
O öğrensin diye ona uzun süre ders anlattı. True (Imperative meaning)
Sen öğren diye sana uzun süre ders anlattı. True (Imperative meaning)
Sen öğrenesin diye sana uzun süre ders anlattı. True (Request meaning)


----------



## FlyingBird

Cevaplarınız için teşekkür ediyorum, pek kolay değil ama anlamaya çalışıyorum.


----------

